# Wie genau funktioniert der EA-Downloadmanager?



## Pravasi (26. Januar 2011)

Hi,
Ich würde gerne mal wissen,ob ich ein Game,welches ich als DL bei EA kaufe auch mehrmals installieren kann,ahnlich wie Steam.
Gibt es da Unterschiede,z.B.dass ich das Game erst deinstallieren muss um es woanderes  neu zu installieren?
Installationslimits?
Oder kann ich so ein Spiel auf 5 PCs gleichzeitig spielen?
Bei Steam geht das ja nicht paralell.
Bei EA selber find ich mal gar nichts darüber...


----------



## Sickpuppy (26. Januar 2011)

Ich kann jetzt nur über BadCompany2 sprechen, welches ich über den Downloader bestellte. Es ist 5 mal ohne weiteres herunterladbar, danach muss man sich irgendwo melden. Fand das auch sehr dämlich, aber wenn du das Spiel einmal runtergeladen hast, hast du die DVD Quasi aufm Rechner als Installversion. Ich habe das Spiel danach nur noch davon installiert. Ergo bleiben mit immer noch 4 DLs. Toll ist das allerdings nicht. Steamuser haben es da besser.
Gleichzeitig spielen oder installieren? Weil spielen geht wohl nicht, weil du dich auf deinen Acc ja nur einmal einloggen kannst. Installieren auf mehreren PCs ist aber möglich.


----------



## Pravasi (27. Januar 2011)

Man muss  immer eingeloggt sein um spielen zu können?


----------



## Papzt (27. Januar 2011)

nein klappt bei mir (Spore) auch so


----------

